# Eradicating all squirrels?



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Not a wood project but these little soon to be extinct critters live in the woods and have waaaaay overstepped their bounds. I'm looking for an effective, not necessarily environmentally friendly, extremely inhumane solution to getting rid of squirrels around any vehicle completely and permanently. Predator solutions are the least appealing to me, chemical and/or electrical solutions are the most appealing.

I've seen squirrel under my wife's car but unlike where we used to live in OH, these squirrel are thin, smart and fast, as a result much more difficult to dispatch with traditional methods. They've chewed on the bottom of the front and rear air dams, and wire looms and directly on wires. The most recent are the four wires they chewed completely through right at the connector (also chewed) into the top of the fuel pump. As with many modern cars, the fuel pump is expensive and very difficult to get to resulting in having to remove the fuel tank from the car. There appears to be evidence of them within the last week hanging out on top of the intake manifold. I would prefer to never have to do this again. Thus my need to make any and all vehicles very, very unappealing to any would be wire chewers. Any advise would be greatly appreciated.


----------



## MrUnix (May 18, 2012)

If you figure out a way, let me know as well! Those little buggers have eaten up the fiberglass insulation on the firewall of my truck, the rubber gaskets around the radiator on my tractor, the plastic heater tubes on my vintage VW Beetle, and even the lead boots over the vent pipes on the roof!

Cheers,
Brad


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Have you tried spraying the parts in hot sauce? I did it for my plants with the rabbits around here. Not inhumane, but effective. Just don't use it on any parts that can get really hot.


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

with the plastic parts made with soy oil, it makes them smell like a food source
to the varmints. I have two plastic gas cans they ate the black plastic cap off of,
a roto-tiller they chewed up the gas tank on, my neighbor's John Deere tractor has
chew marks all over the plastic hood and fenders. . . . since I am in the city limits now,
I have resorted to the pellet rifle with a scope. and a nice squirrel "feeding station" with
a double layer of 3/4" plywood for the backboard. I should call it the "Last Stop Cafe".
so far, they have not gotten into my cars that are parked under a big oak tree with acorns
ALLLLLLLL over the place. (knock knock on wood).

.

.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

A pellet rifle used to be my go to but these squirrels are smarter than those I've been previously accustomed to. They chewed on my dad's Ford gas tank by where the filler hose slides over the barbed nipple to the point that the tank had to be replaced. They've chewed through two gas tanks on his mower and have built multiple nests between the grille and condenser in the front of his truck as well. The weird thing is most of this has only happened in the past two years and nothing prior to that. Nothing has happened to their habitat that would have driven this change either. To add to the fun, the check engine light illuminated on my 2017 Dodge and I fear they might have gotten that too despite being parked ~200' away from the other victims.


----------



## JCamp (Nov 22, 2016)

Here in southern Ohio I use a 12ga with high brass and that generally stops them effectively. If your in town that might be a problem. 
Not sure of the legality of this but my mom use to use a poison around the house to kill mice. Not sure what it's called but it would basically dehydrate them to death. They were a greenish blue after the fact. Id say if u mixed something like that with peanut butter they might "take the bait". 
A good cat will work good too. It's a little less frowned on but the end result is the same


----------



## bndawgs (Oct 21, 2016)

do squirrels like anti-freeze? perhaps leave a bowl out by the car and see if they drink it

might be able to get them with rat traps baited with peanut butter


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'll try the antifreeze, granular poison could be a problem as my brother has his two dogs here often and there's often small children around too. I'm pretty far in the country but if they'd hold still I could get them while under the car with a pellet rifle, shooting under a car with my shotgun would have predictable and very undesirable results.


----------



## BroncoBrian (Jan 14, 2013)

I went with a pellet gun. It is fun and effective.

Squirrels were using my attic at a hotel and chewing through the soffit vents. It was creating damage in an area 3 stories high and not accessible by any extension ladder I could get up there. They had to go. I tried to scare them out and covered the holes and vents with stronger and more secure wire mesh. That worked until they started chewing new holes to get back in.

Then the assault began. I won.

Many squirrels later, there are plenty on the property but they are no longer trying to get into the house and the attic has been quiet and empty. It took a year to eliminate the problem population.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

Not a fan of poison for larger pest animals. Takes a lot of poison to actually kill, and then you have rotting carcass in random locations. Big animals reek as they decompose.

An underfed aggressive outdoor cat can help keep the population down; but squirrels get smart and just wait for cat to nap or go inside.  Fat indoor cats are useless for chasing squirrels. 

Last time I had squirrel problem, used live trap(s) baited with peanuts, peanut butter, and bird seed mix to catch them, followed by pellet gun shot in head, and then bury in shallow grave in back yard. Once I had buried about half of them in yard, rest decided they liked neighbors attic across the street more than chewing plastic stuff my garage. My live trap caught 2 different neighbor pet cats chasing squirrels, at direction of SWMBO; they were released and continued to 'fertilize' our flower beds till we sold the place.

Have always been able to find a DIY pest control store nearby when I need extermination supplies They are very happy to share tips/advice and educate on any local laws that one needs to know. Tractor Supply Co carries commercial/farm exterminating supplies and can be easy to find? Here is online source I have used here in Phoenix: https://doyourownpestcontrol.com/squirrelcontrol.htm

Best Luck.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I used 110 size spring body traps around my previous garden when something was getting into my tomatoes and strawberries and squirrels were the primary catch with a few chipmunks in the mix. I set them up here and baited them with a small marshmallow with a little peanut butter and was the a squirrel on at least two different occasions run out from under the car right past the trap, they were for some reason just more interested in chewing on plastic and wires. The only thing I did catch in one of the six traps I set out was a possum which at first I thought was a cat which I definitely don't want to hurt as they could benefit my cause.


----------



## Fresch (Feb 21, 2013)

I use a Diana 350 magnum.22 cal. Seams to be working.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Ok, I put my trail camera on video and placed it where it would pickup anything moving under the car and it appears to be the same squirrel (based on size and color) that is now chewing on the actual exhaust system as it's been dropped to the ground to facilitate removing the fuel tank. That the car represents a hangout in the first place is a complete mystery (maybe due to proximity to a nest?), chewing on the exhaust actually doesn't bother me at all as a whole forest of them couldn't chew through a stainless exhaust system in a very long time. As for the wires that have been chewed but still have intact conductors, I've coated them with liquid electrical tape then powdered with cayenne pepper while setting to make them less desirable in the future. The same will be done to the new wires on the new fuel pump. This really makes me long for my 76' Pontiac Ventura that had a Chevy 250 L6 under the hood. What it lacked in power it more than made up for in serviceability. You could sit on the frame beside the engine and change the plugs with the hood closed!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

Be interested in the updates, and if he can through that steel, I think you'll need more than just a 12ga to deal with him. As for working on new cars - I remember working on my father's 1976 Newport. You could stuff a Fiat 500 under the hood and still have room to spare.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

Checked the trail camera again and it's the same squirrel, this time several minutes of him licking the exhaust pipe, definitely not chewing to keep the tooth growth in check but just constant licking. All of the wires that only had a few nicks in the insulation were coated with liquid electrical tape with cayenne pepper mixed in then sprayed everything with a bitter chew deterrent spray. I'm hoping it works as everything is put back together and I'm comfortable never having to do that again. I got one drop of the spray on my face when installing the gas tank back under the car and sweat allowed a tiny bit migrate to my mouth. This is easily the worst stuff I've ever tasted and over eight hours and three showers later I'm still trying to get rid of this taste. I'd much rather be sprayed with tear gas or bob for dog turds in a tub of gasoline than ever have to endure that again!


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

You just reminded me of this video.






This guy is big and dumb; that's all I can say.

Edit: I believe there is some "strong" language in the link.


----------



## Redoak49 (Dec 15, 2012)

Time for a trap or something…..sounds like a Caddyshack type problem.


----------



## ajshobby (Jan 30, 2012)

If the pellet gun does not work step up to a 22 with subsonic rounds. I have a little tack driver that driver with carbon fiber barrel that works well for thinning the population of chipmunks and red squirrel varieties. The grey squirrel's leave me alone so i dont bother with them. There are also traps that work well if you absolutely cannot use weapons in the yard. Check out Fleet Farm options for traps if you have one near by. Squirrels take time to thin and then it takes maintenance to keep the population down. Antifreeze wont work unless you have stuff made prior to 1980's. They put a bittering agent in it now so animals wont drink it.

AJ in Mpls


----------



## Jim Jakosh (Nov 24, 2009)

I had a problem with mice chewing through a wiring harness in my Subaru and clipping about 6 wires a few years ago. I was told Irish Spring soap keeps those critters away a so I put it everywhere in the cars, house cabinets, garage and barn.

I have not see any since and none are in the traps any more. Maybe that will work for squirrels short of a 22 long rifle!


----------



## John Smith_inFL (Dec 15, 2017)

well - no squirrels are allowed to be killed on January 21st !!!










.


----------



## Ripper70 (Nov 30, 2015)

There are several exterminator videos on YouTube that might give some insight to how the pros handle squirrels. Basically, setting a food lure and dispatching the critters with pellet guns. Most vids detail the equipment used to get professional results.


----------



## MJClark (Sep 19, 2018)

The epic battle with the "Tree Rats" is an ongoing discussion in my house.

What ever you do, don't light them on fire because they will run back into your house or car and light that up too. (not from personal experience)


----------



## lumbering_on (Jan 21, 2017)

> The epic battle with the "Tree Rats" is an ongoing discussion in my house.
> 
> What ever you do, don t light them on fire because they will run back into your house or car and light that up too. (not from personal experience)
> 
> - MJClark


No personal experience whatsoever?


----------



## rad457 (Jun 15, 2013)

Fabric softener sheets. Use them in our garage and travel trailer.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I've been having greater success with dispatching them with my .177 pellet gun, like any hunting, shot placement is key. I don't want these animals to suffer, not the way they made me suffer (got into the wiring on my not too old Caravan now too) but I've found my scope won't hold sight for crap. Gamo sold this with a BSA 22 special which I know isn't even in the same realm as say a Leupold but it shouldn't be so easy to knock out of allignment. Right after sighting it in, I can hold a 5 shot pattern inside of 2" at 35 yards with cheap ammo but that does me no good if that precision is consistently 2" over the squirrels' heads.


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Might loan you one of my cats…she will go up the tree just to get them…..Have had 3 dead squirrels to dispose of….


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

Keep your car in a garage. I know they can be a pest, but I can't see killing them as a solution, unless you can eat them. Down here in the south, we hunt squirrels for food; very tasty.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

Try this


__ https://twitter.com/i/web/status/994742973337350144


----------



## wormil (Nov 19, 2011)

Shoot 'em and eat 'em. They are easy to clean. Kinda tough but braise them or make a stew. Not as good as rabbit but not bad.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

Perhaps those "chewers" are rats?


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Perhaps those "chewers" are rats?
> 
> - oldnovice


Rats are people food in many countries. Just saying


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

> Perhaps those "chewers" are rats?
> 
> - oldnovice


I've seen squirrels run out from the cars, and I see them running around everywhere in the morning. Haven't seen any sign of rats anywhere. Out here in the country, buried in the woods I have little doubt as to what is causing my problems.


----------



## oldnovice (Mar 7, 2009)

> Rats are people food in many countries. Just saying
> 
> - AlaskaGuy


*So are squirrels!*


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> Rats are people food in many countries. Just saying
> 
> - AlaskaGuy
> 
> ...


I don't remember saying the weren't.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Squirrel is awesome stewed. A decent pellet gun works wonders.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

The Gamo I have isn't shooting consistently, I can hold a 2" pattern with a . 22

```
50 yards but this damn gun will put three shots inside 1.5"
```
 25 yards then two shots 3" to 4" off. Lurking different airgun sites suggests I may have a broken spring. I'll have to fix it because it works far better shooting out of the kitchen window than discharging a . 22 in the house sometimes with sleeping children not too far away.


----------



## TheFridge (May 1, 2014)

Yeah I have one of those gamo big cats. I went on a killing spree about 10 years ago when I first got it. I'd throw them on bbq pits randomly. Or in crawfish boils. I love me some squirrel.


----------



## Oldschoolguy (Nov 6, 2018)

Hey guys, I bought a squirrel trap about 3 yrs ago. I forget the website that I purchased it from. Worked great, The trap caught and killed about 10 squirrels the first day. If you use a trap, use peanut butter on the part that springs the trap. Squirrels and rats go crazy over peanut butter. I used to stand inside the garage, looking out the door window and watched as they would go into the trap. Within a couple minutes it would be all over with. Kills em quick. Squirrels are currently digging in my flower beds and making a mess. Shopping for another trap online this morning.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I'd be interested in what trap you have that worked that well. I've had the opposite problem when baiting with peanut butter, they pass it right up. They're apparently only interested in car wiring and black walnuts. Marshmallows didn't work, raw peanuts in the shell didn't work, sunflower seeds didn't work, corn didn't work, I really need to find something they can't resist and I'm still searching.


----------



## AlaskaGuy (Jan 29, 2012)

> I d be interested in what trap you have that worked that well. I ve had the opposite problem when baiting with peanut butter, they pass it right up. They re apparently only interested in car wiring and black walnuts. Marshmallows didn t work, raw peanuts in the shell didn t work, sunflower seeds didn t work, corn didn t work, I really need to find something they can t resist and I m still searching.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Around here you can't keep the damn things out of the bird feeders. Maybe try bird feed.


----------



## CaptainKlutz (Apr 23, 2014)

> I really need to find something they can t resist and I m still searching.
> - bigblockyeti


When ever I need to catch a pesky little critter that is not interested in peanut butter or natural feed, it usually means they are too well feed. My fall back when all else fails is tuna. Moles, rodents, skunks, raccoons, coyote, and even birds have taken stinky fish as bait for me in past. Never needed to use it on squirrels, maybe it will work for you? 
Best Luck!


----------



## Picklehead (Feb 12, 2013)

> I d be interested in what trap you have that worked that well. I ve had the opposite problem when baiting with peanut butter, they pass it right up. They re apparently only interested in car wiring and black walnuts. Marshmallows didn t work, raw peanuts in the shell didn t work, sunflower seeds didn t work, corn didn t work, I really need to find something they can t resist and I m still searching.
> 
> - bigblockyeti


Umm, how about car wiring and black walnuts?


----------



## bandit571 (Jan 20, 2011)

Or, just buy a bag of Walnuts at the store…..


----------



## putty (Jan 1, 2014)

Find out what Pecan farmers do to get rid of them, you never see them in pecan groves


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

We'll I tried hulled walnuts and I've gotten one so far. I've set the remaining four traps the same and I'm hoping for the best. It hasn't gotten too cold down here yet but it will and most of the walnuts have fallen so they're likely getting ready for winter and should be trying to fatten up before there's nothing left to eat, fingers crossed there will be fewer to tear stuff up shortly. The neighbor will take all i get for stew.


----------



## KathleenArias (Mar 9, 2019)

Take help from squirrel removal NJ services.


----------



## bigblockyeti (Sep 9, 2013)

I suspect the travel surcharge to SC would be beyond what I'm comfortable spending.


----------

